# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu Türkistan'daki Çin Zulmü

## ceydaaa

ty.jpgDoğu Türkistan'ın efsanevi lideri merhum İsa Yusuf Alptekin'in oğlu Ilgar Alptekin, Doğu Türkistan'da hamile kadınların zorla kürtaj yaptırıldığı, 100 binlerce insanın kısırlaştırıldığını, ayrıca Kur'an-ı Kerim öğretilmesi ve ibadetlerin yapılmasının yasaklandığını, camilerin ibadete kapatılarak 'domuz ahırı' olarak kullanıldığını söyledi. 

Ilgar Alptekin, Türk Ocağı Samsun Şubesi'nin organize ettiği "Esaret Altında 60. Yılda Unutulan Ata Yurt Doğu Türkistan" konulu toplantıya konuşmacı olarak katıldı. Türk Ocağı Samsun Şubesi Konferans Salonu'nda yapılan toplantıya Vali Yardımcısı Taner Genç, İl Kültür ve Turizm Müdürü Yüksel Ünal, Büyükşehir Belediyesi Kültür ve Sosyal İşler Daire Başkanı Necmi Çamaş, Türk Ocağı Samsun Şube Başkanı Tuncer Çağlayan, öğretim üyeleri ve çok sayıda öğrenci katıldı. 

Büyük medeniyetlere imza atmış Doğu Türkistanlı Müslüman Türklerin 1949 yılında uğradıkları Kızıl Çin istilasından bu yana tam 60 yıldır unutulmuş olarak esaret altında yaşadıklarını dile getiren İsa Yusuf Alptekin'in oğlu Ilgar Alptekin, 1947 yılında 1.5 milyon olan Doğu Türkistan'daki Çinli sayısının bugün 10-11 milyona ulaştığını belirtti. 

Her yıl ortalama 400 bin Çinli'nin Doğu Türkistan'a getirilip yerleştirildiğinin altını çizen Alptekin, "Hedeflerinde 2020 yılına kadar Doğu Türkistan'da 50 milyon Çinli'yi getirip, ülkenin asıl sahibi Müslüman Türkleri azınlıkta bırakmaktır. Kızıl Çin hükümeti, Doğu Türkistan Müslüman Türk halkına tarihte başka örneği olmayan yöntemlerle hem fiziki hem de kültürel soykırım uygulamaktadır. Bir yandan ülkeye Çinli göçmenler getirilirken, diğer yandan Müslüman Türk kızları çalıştırılmak bahanesiyle Çin'e götürüp zorla gayrimüslimlerle evlendirilmektedir. Hamile kadınlarımıza zorla kürtaj yaptırılmakta, anne ve babaların hakları ellerinden alınmaktadır. Ayrıca, 100 binlerce insanımız kısırlaştırılmıştır" diye konuştu. 

Çiftçilerin ellerinden alınan toprakların, Çinli göçmenlere verildiğini anlatan Alptekin, "Yer altı zenginlikleri talan edilerek, Çinlilerin refah ve zenginliğinde kullanılmaktadır. Çin'in gelişmesinin en büyük etkeni Doğu Türkistan'dır. Çünkü, Doğu Türkistan yer altı ve yer üstü zenginliklerine önemli derecede sahiptir. Müslümanların özgürlükleri tamamen kısıtlanmıştır. Kuran-ı Kerim öğretilmesi, dini bayramların kutlanması, oruç tutulması, namaz kılınması yasaklanmıştır. Camilerimiz ibadete kapatılmış,domuz ahırı olarak kullanılmaktadır. Budist, Hıristiyan ve Müslüman Çinliler ibadetlerinde tamamen serbesttir. Hıristiyan misyonerler, Doğu Türkistan'da serbestçe dolaşıp propaganda yapabilmektedir" şeklinde konuştu. 

Çin zulmünden kurtulabilmek için sayıları azda olsa Müslüman Türklerin dinlerini değiştirdiklerine dikkat çeken Ilgar Alptekin, dünyayı ahtapot gibi sarmaya başlayan Kızıl Çin'in sadece kendileri için değil, yakın-uzak komşuları için de büyük tehlike arz ettiğini, Çin'e 'dur' diyenin çıkmaması halinde ise bir gün uyandıklarında Türkiye'nin sınır komşusu olmuş olabileceğini görebileceklerini sözlerine ekledi.

----------

